# PBK-9000," is avalable".



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

PBK sent me an e mail & the 9000 groupset is available,now just wait & read the reviews.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm looking forward to reviews between 9000 & 9070 given there are so many positive comments coming out about how mechanical is so close in operation to Di2 now....


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone have the the new stuff yet(9000),looks like lots of places have it in stock,just recently put a Merckx w/7900 together & got it dialed in perfect ,curious how the new stuff compares,the front derailleur is suppose to be great .


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

vette said:


> Anyone have the the new stuff yet(9000),looks like lots of places have it in stock,just recently put a Merckx w/7900 together & got it dialed in perfect ,curious how the new stuff compares,the front derailleur is suppose to be great .


Is your current front derailleur ungreat?


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

actually no,seems like thats the biggest improvement ,I rarely use the small ring ,but they seem to be pushing the performance as a selling point,I got all my bikes dialed in perfectly with better cables & took all the slack out& got the shifters so that the slightest shifter movement makes the derailleurs move,tried the electronic ,its nice but I like mechanical,dont like to be reliant on a battery & an outlet.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The BIG sell on the new groups is front shifting.

When I try the latest/greatest....and all the talk is of how amazing the front shifting is...I don't get it.They are all within a hair of each other and any of my bikes.

All my bikes shift great....including my mtb with a XTR shifter, a Dura Ace derailleur with Speen adapter and a unpinned Rotor Q ring....which every one says won't work.

If I lrt any of my cables get dirty, worn or out of adjustment.....and oddly, it doesn't work like that new group that just came out. Weird, huh?

My Ultegra Di2 bike does shift fast at the tap of a button. I like it enough that I now dislike the mechanical Dura Ace shifters on my cross bikes and Xtr/Xt on my mtb's. How's that for a 1st World problem?:blush2:


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

the mayor said:


> The BIG sell on the new groups is front shifting.
> 
> When I try the latest/greatest....and all the talk is of how amazing the front shifting is...I don't get it.They are all within a hair of each other and any of my bikes......


I've got two bikes with 7900. One front derailleur shifts "ok". The other one sucks at best!

Then my old Paramount with 7800 shifts like electric - front and rear. I mean it is butter.

Anyway, postman delivered my new 9000 group today to replace everything on the bike with the terrible front shifting. 

I should have it all up and running by March or so. 

"Winter project".


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

MerlinAma said:


> I should have it all up and running by March or so.


C'mon, we want a review within the week!


----------



## Logan21 (Jan 4, 2010)

If your in Australia, I know of a shop that are doing the 9000 Mechanical Group for under $2k Australian.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

vette said:


> Anyone have the the new stuff yet(9000),looks like lots of places have it in stock,just recently put a Merckx w/7900 together & got it dialed in perfect ,curious how the new stuff compares,the front derailleur is suppose to be great .


i've been using this for a month switched from the 7900. braking is noticeably powerful, shifting effort is much much reduced and pulls are consistently light throughout the cassette range. front shifting is great. my mechanic told me it feels better than the super record (campy fans dont flame me on this  )

the cranks were a bit ugly at first but i kinda warmed up to them lookswise. 

i never noticed i was on 11 speed haha.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

oh, here's the ride...

had to change the wheelsets as well....


----------



## Logan21 (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the cranks, I am assuming that cause they are 53/39 even if your not running 11 speed it would work with 10 speed Di2?


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> I've got two bikes with 7900. One front derailleur shifts "ok". The other one sucks at best!
> 
> Then my old Paramount with 7800 shifts like electric - front and rear. I mean it is butter.
> 
> ...


I have 7900 on 2 bikes & 7800 on 3 bikes,the 7800 grips & shifting is just awesome ,alot better than 7900 for sure as mentioned by alot of others including pro riders,not gonna change anything yet till more reviews,my other hobby(guitars) is hitting my wallet pretty good.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> I've got two bikes with 7900. One front derailleur shifts "ok". The other one sucks at best!
> 
> Then my old Paramount with 7800 shifts like electric - front and rear. I mean it is butter.
> 
> ...


I have 7900 on 2 bikes & 7800 on 3 bikes,the 7800 grips & shifting is just awesome ,alot better than 7900 for sure as mentioned by alot of others including pro riders,not gonna change anything yet till more reviews,my other 3 hobbies(guitars) is hitting my wallet pretty good.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

vette said:


> ?..my other 3 hobbies(guitars) is hitting my wallet pretty good.


That's funny.

I finally gave up guitars after deciding I was never ever going to be much of a player.

The good news is I gave lots of good stuff to my son so it is still in the family.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> That's funny.
> 
> I finally gave up guitars after deciding I was never ever going to be much of a player.
> 
> The good news is I gave lots of good stuff to my son so it is still in the family.


we arent gonna be pro racers either so ...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

vette said:


> we arent gonna be pro racers either so ...


True.

But I can go out, sweat a lot, come home exhausted and feel really great about the effort.

Also very unlike golf which was totally frustrating too.


----------

